# How often to dose fertilizer?



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

An over dose that kills would be difficult.. The questions would be is what are you trying to grow? (what plants) 

What is your lighting and how much lighting do you have? 
How often do you do water changes?
Whos fertilizer is it? Does it contain complete Macro and Micro?
Are you using Co2?
How heavy is your plant load?

These things all make a difference. Its hard to say without knowing more. Normally to create an issue with Algae you would need alot of light. So I wouldn't worry to much right now...


----------



## LNicho (Jan 31, 2012)

Lighting: BeamWorks Led
Water Changes: Every few weeks (2-3)
Nutrafin Plant Gro: says "Micro Nutrient Formula"
No Co2
10 gallon, with five 'plugs' of dwarf hairgrass 
(eleocharis acicularis) my intended carpet


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

The other thing you need to figure in to the equation are the animals in the tank. Are there any critters in there or is it plants only? You can build toxic levels of some of the ferts by over dosing ferts. Granted, it would take a LOT of KNO3 to do it, but it is possible.


----------



## LNicho (Jan 31, 2012)

There are shrimp and fish. 
Shrimp-Amano/Ghost
Fish-Neon Tetra, Gold Tetra, Glass catfish

I should probably keep dosing once a week.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The dose once a week also assumes you only do one water change a week allowing the fertilizer maximum time in your tank. If you do multiple WCs a week dose accordingly (two WCs a week, 50% strength each dose).


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

LNicho said:


> Lighting: BeamWorks Led
> Water Changes: Every few weeks (2-3)
> Nutrafin Plant Gro: says "Micro Nutrient Formula"
> No Co2
> ...


If you are trying to grow DHG without CO2 it is going to take a LONG time whatever fertilizers you use. So keep that in mind. Also, you might want to look into Macros as well. I dose Micros more often than once a week. Several times a week, so far with no ill effects, but you have to monitor your parameters, watch your fish/shrimp/plants.


----------

